# Showing a dog in AKC conformation - n00b!



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

So, Wolf has his first show next weekend (29th and 30th) and will be competing in the 4-6 month puppy class. I have been trying to get into a conformation training class but they are either full or on a day that doesn't work for me.

Considering we are total n00bs at conformation and entered just to have some fun, any advice or good articles that I should read that can help with the show day?

This is the show we are in: Longview Kennel Club Dog Show 

Since it's the puppy class, I'm assuming it's okay that we're new, but I still want to show him to the best of his ability. I will obviously groom him, etc., and am more worried about how the actual showing works.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have people he knows approach him straight from the front and practice showing his teeth, then have them touch his shoulders and back, then his testes. Don't worry so much about trying to make him hold his stack in the beginning, make him comfortable being gone over enough that he doesn't shy away or try to get the heck out of there. Be prepared too, for a judge that insists on checking his teeth for him or herself.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Have people he knows approach him straight from the front and practice showing his teeth, then have them touch his shoulders and back, then his testes. Don't worry so much about trying to make him hold his stack in the beginning, make him comfortable being gone over enough that he doesn't shy away or try to get the heck out of there. Be prepared too, for a judge that insists on checking his teeth for him or herself.


Thanks! I've been playing with his mouth and teeth a lot, and he's getting comfortable but he also tend to like to get mouthy in those situations. 

Are the pups expected to lead out all the way in the ring? We're working on that but he gets distracted.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about where he is at 4-6 mos, I'd concentrate on finding the pace where he'll trot, not want to just gallup around. You're not looking for a whole lot beyond just gaining experience and him showing a happy attitude about it all.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Something else to show him before you go in the ring, is moving with other dogs moving behind him. Let him see that before the show.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Something else to show him before you go in the ring, is moving with other dogs moving behind him. Let him see that before the show.


Good idea, thanks!


----------

